# Corrosion of weldments



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 يونيو 2016)

كتاب الASM الرااااائع عن تاكل اللحامات...ولا تنسوني من دعائكم 
https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show…


​


----------

